# Timing Chain replacement Recommendations!!



## Hachiroku64 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I have an 1999 Altima SE with 138000 miles on the car and I was planing to change my timing chain, guides, tensioner and everything that came with the timing chain kit. But i was wondering, since im in that part of the engine, is there anything that i should replace or check. I really dont want to get back in there again to change something for the second time. Also any advice you guys would recommend while performing this repair? Any opinions would be great. Thanks


----------

